# Is it possible to purchase the electronic version of reference book



## fishbone (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi, I am now studying for the PE exam. I am wondering is it ok to purchase the electronic version of reference manual and print out for my own use? If so, how about use it when you are in the PE exam room? Thank you very much.


----------



## John QPE (Mar 13, 2016)

Just make sure it is bound when you take it to the exam. 

Trust me on this, bound means in a 3-ring binder, or spiral bound. It does not mean those heavy-duty staples that can staple 200 sheets.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 14, 2016)

^ +1000


----------



## fishbone (Mar 14, 2016)

John QPE said:


> Just make sure it is bound when you take it to the exam.
> 
> Trust me on this, bound means in a 3-ring binder, or spiral bound. It does not mean those heavy-duty staples that can staple 200 sheets.


Thanks. John. I will make sure it is bound. The other thing I worried about is the copyright of the book. I was told by a friend that you will need the original book for the PE reference manual instead of a print copy. Just double check..


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 14, 2016)

fishbone said:


> Thanks. John. I will make sure it is bound. The other thing I worried about is the copyright of the book. I was told by a friend that you will need the original book for the PE reference manual instead of a print copy. Just double check..


I had all sorts of begged, borrowed, and stolen material for the CA-Survey, CA-Seismic, and NCEES 8-Hr and no one ever once went through my material.


----------



## John QPE (Mar 14, 2016)

fishbone said:


> Thanks. John. I will make sure it is bound. The other thing I worried about is the copyright of the book. I was told by a friend that you will need the original book for the PE reference manual instead of a print copy. Just double check..


Ain't no one got time to be checking no copyright.


----------



## fishbone (Mar 14, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> I had all sorts of begged, borrowed, and stolen material for the CA-Survey, CA-Seismic, and NCEES 8-Hr and no one ever once went through my material.


LOL...I C


----------



## fishbone (Mar 14, 2016)

John QPE said:


> Ain't no on got time to be checking no copyright.


For some reason I can hardly understand...


----------

